# Duty on items from France to UK



## Sampson (7 mo ago)

Hi all, we live in London, and are coming over to clear my wife’s Aunt's house in Normandy. She has moved to warden accommodation and her house has been sold. I don’t know what we’re going to bring back with us, she’s not a wealthy woman, but there may be a few antiques and some silver. I’ve read that we’ll have to pay duty and declare it - does anyone know how we value stuff and how strict they are? We’re only there for a few days, so won’t have much time to assess each item. Some things may have originated in the UK, but she’s lived in France for about 20 years and we’ll have no proof. Thanks


----------



## Crabtree (Aug 18, 2014)

This might be a good place to start





Import goods into the UK: step by step - GOV.UK


How to bring goods into the UK from any country, including how much tax and duty you’ll need to pay and whether you need to get a licence or certificate.




www.gov.uk




As a slight aside french house insurance policies generally require receipts to be kept from time of purchase so there may be a box of receipts somewhere but best of luck


----------



## SPGW (Dec 22, 2020)

We went through the process a few months ago (but sorry, don't know how to retrieve the thread as a reference), we were acting as "agents" for the owner of the household goods and completed the HMRC's online forms providing (uploading) documents requested (proof or FR residence, proof of UK destination, itemised list...). Received a reference code by return email which we gave at the "goods to declare" channel (Newhaven - faster btw than the "nothing to declare" route ) as per HMRC instructions. No questions other than to confirm we were transporting household goods for someone else, not even an inspection of the goods (which included musical intruments of some value, and some things of UK origin but without proof...). A few weeks later, received an email from HMRC saying nothing was due in import duty / tax. With hindsight, we could quite easily not have gone through the whole process and transported the goods as if they were our own, but sometimes thankfully the rules are easy enough to follow.
Good luck.

PS - silver and antiques? In my experience, there is no market for such stuff now. Unfortunately we inherited stuff in this category, gave alot away to local charity, and sadly had to dump alot. Other things we have kept but don't need, and simply can't just part with it.


----------



## SPGW (Dec 22, 2020)

PPS oops, the process we went through was associated with a "Transfer of Residence" from Fr to UK which may not apply to the goods in your/your wife's aunt's case. It would seem to depend on who is the owner, and if for example, your wife has power of attorney for her aunt's affairs...


----------



## Clic Clac (Aug 15, 2011)

Following SPGW :
OP- is the Aunt remaining in France or returning to the UK ?

As regards the silver, check for hallmarks (some items may be only silver plate with no great value).
Similarly, 'antiques' just because it's old doesn't make it valuable. A local auction house may be able to help if you send them photos.

Silver has a Daily Spot Price, currently around £18/ounce. Simply weigh your items.
If an item is particularly 'beautiful' and could have a value above the 'scrap price', add a bit on the value.


----------



## Sampson (7 mo ago)

SPGW said:


> PPS oops, the process we went through was associated with a "Transfer of Residence" from Fr to UK which may not apply to the goods in your/your wife's aunt's case. It would seem to depend on who is the owner, and if for example, your wife has power of attorney for her aunt's affairs...


Thanks. We’d be simply bringing back things the aunt wants to give to us, or pass on to family members in the U.K. I was wondering whether she should write a letter explaining this, but I’ll need to do a bit more research I think. Thanks very much for your replies.


----------



## Sampson (7 mo ago)

Clic Clac said:


> Following SPGW :
> OP- is the Aunt remaining in France or returning to the UK ?
> 
> As regards the silver, check for hallmarks (some items may be only silver plate with no great value).
> ...


The aunt is staying in France. That’s a good idea weighing the silver, thank you, saves some hassle. I think her aunt will assume things have more value than they do, obviously tastes change over time. I just didn’t want to be spending too long with individual things, weighing is a great idea  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Befuddled (Jul 9, 2021)

It's always the case that when you come to sell these things there is "no market at the moment" so therefore low or no value. But it is a very different story when you want to buy something.


----------

